# Has to be a joke?



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Asda's latest advertisement for Lamb say "grass fed for extra tenderness".

Am I missing something, don't all denominations of lamb eat grass, or is there a new breed of carnivores.

Wobby :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its all Marketing I suppose but it is a bit bonkers.

Its like when you see menus with "Pan fried whatever". What else are you going to fry it in.

Or "Crushed Potato" instead of Mash. 

Crazy.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

wobby said:


> Asda's latest advertisement for Lamb say "grass fed for extra tenderness".
> 
> Am I missing something, don't all denominations of lamb eat grass, or is there a new breed of carnivores.
> 
> Wobby :lol:


They could have been fed on 'Quorn' - and has anyone tested that for donkey meat,yet?  :lol:

Geoff


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Killed when they were not expecting it would do more to persuade me to buy.....

Humane killing is more important than grass when tender meat is the aim :wink: 

But I have never seen any reference to the abatoir process..... The public don't really want to know do they :roll: 

Mike


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

Wobby - remember Easter lamb is only about 3 months old, so it is entirely possible it hasn't been fed on grass. Lamb for the Easter market will have been born late November/early December.... It could easily have been reared inside. Of everything I had to deal with when I worked in abattoirs, I always found Easter lamb the hardest to deal with - the poor beggars had never had a life worth speaking of

Jools (MrsBob)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

for me it's Mutton

I'd pay for Mutton

Far superior to lamb

aldra


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

This is posted with me sheltering behind a bullet-proof screen.

Aldra, you say you prefer mutton.

Is that mutton dressed as lamb?

Pippin ducks sharply!


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Talking about duck - I saw an interesting prog the other night (might have been Hairy Bikers) which had an item about Aylesbury ducks.

Right good it was, all reared in the old way and traditional.

For some reason the ducks can only be sold within 20 miles of source and they are all killed by hand, in their sheds, which is less stressful for them resulting in a better tasting meat.

Cheers

Dave (I am the hairy biker in my village...)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

pippin said:


> This is posted with me sheltering behind a bullet-proof screen.
> 
> Aldra, you say you prefer mutton.
> 
> ...


Cheeky

No I mean Mutton dressed as mutton

tasteful, mature and well developed

admittedly a refined taste but once sampled lamb cannot compare :lol: lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

aldra said:


> No I mean Mutton dressed as mutton tasteful, mature and well developed. Admittedly a refined taste but once sampled lamb cannot compare :lol: lol: :lol: Aldra


Absolutely agree but it's not easy, around here, to find mutton. Curry made with lamb just doesn't have the same flavour.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

tonyt said:


> aldra said:
> 
> 
> > No I mean Mutton dressed as mutton tasteful, mature and well developed. Admittedly a refined taste but once sampled lamb cannot compare :lol: lol: :lol: Aldra
> ...


Can anyone still get Mutton Pies in their area?

I love them.

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

unfortunately the rise of synthetic fabrics, means that wool is no longer financially viable on a large scale

fleece therefore is not a a viable product in the mass market

once mutton was a "by product" of raising sheep for wool

Now it's too expensive to feed sheep over the long period required to produce mutton

however it is slowly creeping back but tends to be expensive

people of my generation will remember N Zealand mutton, a cheap midweek meal, made fantastic pies, pot roasts and casseroles

salt Marsh lamb has a bit more taste, spring lamb is the least taste

Here endith the lesson :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------

